# Celsius vs Clumping Fescue in St Aug



## seebryango (Feb 21, 2019)

I've got some decently sized patches of what I think is clumping fescue in my St Aug lawn. Enough that I don't want to dig it up. Will an app of Celcius take care of it, along with my other winter weeds?


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

No.

It's pretty hard to kill. Selective herbicides aren't going to do much for you, although if you space out two applications of MSM + sulfentrazone about 7 days apart in warm weather it may kill. You're better off using a non-selective herbicide and applying it with a sponge/brush applicator.

But either way I wouldn't use Celsius this time of year regardless.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Monument will work. Of course it's not labeled for use in residential St. Aug turf, sod production only.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I didn't think fescue and St Augustine could live together.


----------



## seebryango (Feb 21, 2019)

@Ecks from Tex

Is the only real option to dig it up and backfill the holes with sand so the St Aug grows in?


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> I didn't think fescue and St Augustine could live together.


It's always an awkward living arrangement. Fescue likes to keeps things tidy and stay within its own room. St Augustine likes to slowly take over the living room and bathroom. St Aug likes to get outside in the summer and enjoy the heat but fescue always complains about getting burnt. The only time they get along is late spring and early fall. And don't even ask about their tastes in haircuts. Plus St Augustine is always walking around with his stolon showing. Fescue is embarrassed because he really doesn't have much of one.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't think fescue and St Augustine could live together.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't think fescue and St Augustine could live together.
> ...


On point!


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

seebryango said:


> @Ecks from Tex
> 
> Is the only real option to dig it up and backfill the holes with sand so the St Aug grows in?


No. Kill it with a glyphosate paint brush. Trust me it works best. The fescue has the effect of thinking out the st Augustine around it, since it usually only does well in shade, so it's usually not too hard to only paint the desired grass species


----------



## seebryango (Feb 21, 2019)

TN Hawkeye said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't think fescue and St Augustine could live together.
> ...


I see what you did there. What do I need to do to evict Fescue? He/she might be getting the shovel treatment this afternoon


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Corsair 75WDG/Telar 75WDG or Monument 75WG are the real selective post-em contenders here.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Certainty? I don't know how well st. aug would cope with it though.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Am I the only want who would suggest killing the STA and letting the fescue take over? Look at that dark green! 

Seconded on the paintbrush app of glyphosphate.


----------



## seebryango (Feb 21, 2019)

SCGrassMan said:


> Am I the only want who would suggest killing the STA and letting the fescue take over? Look at that dark green!
> 
> Seconded on the paintbrush app of glyphosphate.


I don't remember what happened to it last summer during peak heat. Probably didn't last


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Fescue isn't deterred by heat as much as KBG or rye grasses, and will stay green in heat as long as it's heavily irrigated.

I've had success taking it out with Celsius, but it's a slow kill. I also think painting with glyphosate is your best option if you don't have to much of it. St Augustine will NOT crowd it out.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Isn't all tall fescue "clumping? "
I use celcius to control fescue in warm season lawns.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Celsius kills weeds without harming grass in warm temperatures. However, I'm not sure why everybody keeps saying you can't or shouldn't use it before its warm out. You absolutely can, its just a slower uptake and kill. MSM is also a good choice as its labeled for fall fescue.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

jonthepain said:


> Isn't all tall fescue "clumping? "


If someone comes out with a spreading TF, I'll be all over it!!! (To me, RTF is just a bigger clump....)


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

That's the holy grail lol


----------

